# TripleWax Liquid Gold, anyone used?



## The Sheriff (Jul 15, 2008)

Just read about a new product called Triplewax Liquid Gold, it's a shampoo that you rinse off but don't have to dry as it leaves a 'streak free' finish, leaving no water marks. Sounds good.

anyone tried it?


----------



## SJW_OCD (Dec 30, 2009)

I saw this the other week in Halfords and wondered if it was like ONR??


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

The Sheriff said:


> Just read about a new product called Triplewax Liquid Gold, it's a shampoo that you rinse off but don't have to dry as it leaves a 'streak free' finish, leaving no water marks. Sounds good.
> 
> anyone tried it?





SJW_OCD said:


> I saw this the other week in Halfords and wondered if it was like ONR??


heh heh , I have posted about it within the last 3 weeks :thumb:

this stuff?


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Might be worth a shot....i'll see if i can get hold of a free sample


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

They had mentioned this new gold line in autoexpress a month or so ago, sounds interesting


----------



## SJW_OCD (Dec 30, 2009)

I might try it when i next need some shampoo.....


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

SJW_OCD said:


> I saw this the other week in Halfords and wondered if it was like ONR??





MadOnVaux! said:


> Might be worth a shot....i'll see if i can get hold of a free sample





james_death said:


> They had mentioned this new gold line in autoexpress a month or so ago, sounds interesting


SJW, it is a regular shampoo, what it promises is no need to towel dry.

M.o.V. worth a try if you can get a free sample.

J.D It works out quite pricey, the instructions suggest 100ml per wash, the rrp is £6.49, so that's £1.30 a go

Now then I did use it on my own car and the neighbours , I used it via the power washer, foaming was about the same as any other shampoo, but this is to be expected as it is self drying , you don't want too much foam about.
Problem was when I used it it was little over 0c, so not ideal conditions really, I removed the excess water on my own car and left it, but with the nieghbour's I left it as was to dry, iirc the instructions suggest 20 mins, as said it works, would not use it on a car that had not been cleaned for months and certainly worth waiting for the weather to warm up , it does rinse off well, it is not the 1st attempt of self drying shampoo.
I will give it a fairer go when we start to see positive double figure temperatures, but it is comparitively expensive


----------



## guy_92 (Oct 26, 2010)

These is a trade product which is meant to do the same thing:

http://www.cleanstore.co.uk/products/Product.asp?ID=213

Not tried it but the 2 reviewers seem to like it.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

looks impressive ,shame u canlt buy a 5 litre container, works quite expensive for weekly washing.

Is this a gimmick, or does it really work, i might but some in halfords to give it a go.

I really miss the yellow simoniz shampoo lemon, got great results when cleaning my car in the past with this stuff, no body sells it anymore.


----------



## Dangerroush (Nov 4, 2010)

They do a 1 ltr for 8.99 as well.....


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Gave it another go today, once again with the power washer

this is a pic after a rinse down










and 20 mins later


----------



## apmaman (Jun 8, 2010)

looks good from the pics, any streaks etc?


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

apmaman said:


> looks good from the pics, any streaks etc?


No streaks, ideally you want double digit temperatures, the drying effect is like very slow sheeting .


----------



## apmaman (Jun 8, 2010)

Sounds perfect way to do a final rinse with the PW and this then and just leave it to air dry then. I might have to try this stuff out!


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

An update for ya , just been to Asda, they have this product for £4.25 or 2 for £5


----------



## blurb (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi Avanti, how hard is the water in your area? 
Here in London it's very hard and must always be dried off otherwise it spots badly. I use the Flash Car Wash to get to inaccessible bits like wing mirrors, and this could be an alternative once my cartridges run out.
TIA


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

blurb said:


> Hi Avanti, how hard is the water in your area?
> Here in London it's very hard and must always be dried off otherwise it spots badly. I use the Flash Car Wash to get to inaccessible bits like wing mirrors, and this could be an alternative once my cartridges run out.
> TIA


We used to have soft water here straight from Eden valley, I can't remember where it is from now, but it is not hard water :thumb:


----------



## SJW_OCD (Dec 30, 2009)

I wish my Asda sold it!


----------



## Grant20vT (Mar 21, 2011)

Hi,

i bought some of this after seeing it in Autoexpress, (it was in my local Asda)

I had waxed my car a week ago, so wanted to see what would happen.

The car was only slightly dusty, so mixed it up and off i went, (used fresh spunge)
Very disappointed! so disappointed as it left watermarks i ended up washing the car again with my normal Tripplewax wash'n'wax Shampoo (The Blue One) which workes great on my car and i've used for years.

wouldn't wast your money,


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Grant20vT said:


> Hi,
> 
> i bought some of this after seeing it in Autoexpress, (it was in my local Asda)
> 
> ...


Seems strange as I have posted two pics about 20 mins apart, you can tell by the diminshing of the foam, certainly no watermarks, which blue triplewax do you refer to?


----------

